# Post Vasectomy Semen Check



## bkirby (Mar 14, 2012)

I am looking for the CPT code for a Post Vasectomy Semen check.  We examine the specimen and then it is centrifuged to further evaluate.  So we are doing the analysis and isolation.  I have been given the code 89260 to use and want to verify that this is correct.

Thank you in advance for your help.
Bonnie


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 14, 2012)

55250  Removal of sperm duct(s)   Vasectomy, unilateral or bilateral (separate procedure), including postoperative semen examination(s). Can we bill them separately?


----------



## bkirby (Mar 15, 2012)

We are the lab and only do testing on the specimen.


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (May 18, 2016)

What about G0027 with Dx Z30.8? It takes a lot of time for the nurses to examine the specimen and count the sperm (if sperm are present)


----------

